

GoDaddy Bye Bye - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2012/02/godaddy-bye-bye/

======
PythonDeveloper
Just remember, you can't move domains within 60 days of expiration, and if you
let them expire, GoDaddy will snag them through one of their "partners" that
they sell expiration data to.

